# Betws y Coed Christmas Event



## Bigpeetee (Aug 10, 2011)

Betws y Coed are starting this year to create an annual Christmas event

This year there will be an outdoor Ice Skating Rink from 26 Nov to 4 Dec by the station car park.

Between the 2-4 Dec there will be reindeer to see, a festival and procession of lanterns parading through the whole of the village.

In addition a funfair etc

Full details being finalised.

The aim is to create a European Christmas Market over the coming years

NOW THIS IS WHERE WE COULD COME IN

I've been in discussion with the local councilor who is appalled that the National Park are clamping down on us wilding in the car park, especially as a lot of the complaints come from a local camp site.

Firstly, she is making inroads to get at least temporary permission for MH to stay over for this weekend.

As she is now aware that people are not spending money in Betws because of the "No Camping" policy she is up in arms, also she has heard of the Aire/Stellplatz schemes and feels it could help the rural economy.

When I explained that a MHer can only carry a few days food and need to replenish stocks, often go to the chippy/pub/restaurant/souvenir shops it suddenly twigged as to how much additional money could be taken by the community.  Surely such an ambassador deserves our support.

If we were to show that an event such as this would be well attended by MH, that we don't leave a mess AND that we spend money, then the push with the council to open up car parks, even in the rural areas, will be given a greater importance, especially if other councilors see Betws getting benefit and them not.


----------



## robjk (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this is a good idea and would certainly try to attend  ( depending on work ) 

Rob


----------



## Firefox (Aug 10, 2011)

I could carry a few months food... better not tell her that! 

In any case I always make use of the local facilities/economy.


----------



## ellieloy (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds good to me if I can rally my troops to have a weekend away. But how would we do it, would we need to 'book' -no good people travelling long distances to be turned away, or not have space enough to park


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 27, 2011)

I would be happy to attend, and I think everyone on here who spouts of on here should too, its a great opportunity to get our voice heard, brill

Jen


----------



## donkey too (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm Free!  that week so you can count me in. it is just the kind of thing I like. Hope the pubs have Brains Dark.:tongue:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Aug 28, 2011)

hi all

i live local, about 20miles away so count me in if only as a day visitor to help out.

tranivanman


----------



## onetoothsdad (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
This sounds great, all being well we will come.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 2, 2011)

We Will be there for sure,,

Mothman,


----------



## wolfie69 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All,

Sorry I am a bit late into this Tread - I'm I to understand that MH can no longer overnight in the Car Park in front off / Next to the Train station in Betws y Coed?

Was Planning to over night there again soon after walking up Snowdon.

Stayed there last November Half term and there were about 6 MH tucked into the corner.

Hopefully I have misread this?

Cheers
Matthew


----------



## Deleted member 3957 (Oct 4, 2011)

Stayed opposite the train station back end of August no signs and no restrictions us and one other motor home.

LIDDERS


----------



## DTDog (Oct 4, 2011)

I will have to insult, sorry, consult my misses about this, but I'm sure you can count us in for this one.

Might be an idea to get a list started so we can pre-warn the council what to expect?


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 4, 2011)

DTDog said:


> I will have to insult, sorry, consult my misses about this, but I'm sure you can count us in for this one.
> 
> Might be an idea to get a list started so we can pre-warn the council what to expect?


 
i will go for deffo if your going, i promise to behave myself tho, i can return your dog lead lol, unfortunaley henry will have been done by then so he may not provide the entertainment lol


----------



## runnach (Oct 4, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> i will go for deffo if your going, i promise to behave myself tho, i can return your dog lead lol, unfortunaley henry will have been done by then so he may not provide the entertainment lol



Back in the Uk on the date suggested and nowt better to do near Christmas .............entertainment ? ;;;;Let me introduce Léon .. totally in tact and moreover a french influence to proceedings ....... ladies and dogs love him ..personally a bloody challenge 


Channa


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 4, 2011)

channa said:


> Back in the Uk on the date suggested and nowt better to do near Christmas .............entertainment ? ;;;;Let me introduce Léon .. totally in tact and moreover a french influence to proceedings ....... ladies and dogs love him ..personally a bloody challenge
> 
> 
> Channa


 
lol, well you should have seen the performance i had with Henry at the Newark meet, it was like a scene from Benny Hill, i dont know what/who Leon is but Henry is a 15st 1 year old bullmastiff with the power of a bloody truck,, he pulled me off the chair, jumped out of the window, broke his collar that was supposed to take the force of 90kilo, caused mayhem with the females, upsed all the other dog and owners, thing is, back home he's a darlin, good as gold lol


----------



## runnach (Oct 4, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> , i dont know what/who Leon is


Léon is my hound, A German Short haired pointer..bred for the Gun apparently. He is not as strong as a mastiff ( Henry sounds lovely fantastic to play with and write off a pair of jeans inthe process lol )

Léon is French so it makes for an interesting evening of chatter 


Léon is of average strength perhaps, but as quick as you like I go for a six mile bike ride return and he wants to playfight or starts haring around the site :lol-053: ....he nicks summat not a chance of getting it back till he is ready, By which time Jen it probably is beyond use or soggy at best ....Bloody dogs .........Love em 

Léons current best pal is a Rhodesian Ridgeback :scared:..............Between them have most situations sussed and send my colleague and I daft.

There are employment opportunities without a dog here in France ......But I have always had mans best friend, Somethings you cant compromise 

Channa


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 5, 2011)

channa said:


> Léon is my hound, A German Short haired pointer..bred for the Gun apparently. He is not as strong as a mastiff ( Henry sounds lovely fantastic to play with and write off a pair of jeans inthe process lol )
> 
> Léon is French so it makes for an interesting evening of chatter
> 
> ...


 
Leon sounds great fun, i love dogs with character, i could do with some of that energy, thats the difference i guess, once henry as been round the park, he wont move off the settee til next morning, dead lazy lol, arnt dogs just ace lol


----------



## Beemer (Oct 6, 2011)

channa said:


> Léon is my hound, A German Short haired pointer..bred for the Gun apparently. He is not as strong as a mastiff ( Henry sounds lovely fantastic to play with and write off a pair of jeans inthe process lol )
> 
> Léon is French so it makes for an interesting evening of chatter
> 
> Channa



A German, French Short Haired Pointer!!!??
What language does Leon respond to?..... We know a certain German, German dog called Wittman that is er..... German! I think! :lol-053:

Betws y Coed sounds like a good idea.


----------



## avandriver (Oct 6, 2011)

Back on topic .

Which car park are they likely to be opening for the " wild campers " 


Steve


----------



## scotsy (Oct 6, 2011)

*Sounds like a plan........*

If i have got the van insulated by then (should be done ok in time for a decent nights :sleep-027 i will probably attend this 'meet' to put names to faces (and their relevant dogs LOL) will bring along Bailey my little fat CKC spaniel to meet the other pooches i've been reading about lately.

A mate of mine (although not yet a forum member) might be interested in coming as well with his family (wife, 2 kids and ANOTHER 2 x dogs:lol-061

I'm willing to book and pay in advance to secure a space if required?

Ian




'Stealth' MWB Sprinter van _basic_ conversion just started


----------



## Admin (Oct 6, 2011)

I should be up for this too


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 6, 2011)

A provisional 'yes' for me


----------



## scotsy (Oct 6, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> A provisional 'yes' for me


 
Do you need directions? :lol-053:





















Joking !!! 

(couldn't resist:lol-049


----------



## Firefox (Oct 6, 2011)

> Betws y Coed are starting this year to create an annual Christmas event
> 
> This year there will be an outdoor Ice Skating Rink from 26 Nov to 4 Dec by the station car park.
> 
> Between the 2-4 Dec there will be reindeer to see, a festival and  procession of lanterns parading through the whole of the village.



These dates sound more like Thanksgiving than Xmas to me !


----------



## Bigpeetee (Oct 6, 2011)

What do you mean?  Look in your local shops, the "Christmas period" started a few weeks a go!!


----------



## Deleted member 3957 (Oct 6, 2011)

scotsy said:


> Do you need directions? :lol-053:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know a good place to park if your struggling!!!!


LIDDERS
:sleep-027::lol-053:


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 6, 2011)

Lidders said:


> I know a good place to park if your struggling!!!!
> 
> 
> LIDDERS
> :sleep-027::lol-053:


 
Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Viktor (Oct 6, 2011)

There's a possibility I might make an appearance for a day somewhere in that timescale.


----------



## Croftland1 (Oct 6, 2011)

We will try to keep this weekend free too. We have stayed on this car park before and it will be good to demonstrate our numbers and spend power to the councillors and businesses.


----------



## Rsykes103 (Oct 6, 2011)

*I'll try and make it*

I've not been to any meets yet. But am hoping to come along to this


----------



## trappers (Oct 6, 2011)

*re meet*

hi can we come be nice to meet you all


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 7, 2011)

Phil said:


> I should be up for this too


 
Are you sure you could cope with another weekend with me and Henry?,


----------



## Admin (Oct 7, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> Are you sure you could cope with another weekend with me and Henry?,



Henry is fine..........


----------



## donkey too (Oct 7, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> Are you sure you could cope with another weekend with me and Henry?,


 
Yep, No problem with Henry  :mad1::lol-061:


----------



## Deleted member 3957 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't believe that the Missus had decided to go to the Clothes Show Live this weekend!!

LIDDERS


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 7, 2011)

Lidders said:


> Can't believe that the Missus had decided to go to the Clothes Show Live this weekend!!
> 
> LIDDERS


 
So are you joined at the hip? come without her, unless your goint to the clothes show :lol-061:


----------



## ellieloy (Oct 9, 2011)

scotsy said:


> If i have got the van insulated by then (should be done ok in time for a decent nights :sleep-027 i will probably attend this 'meet' to put names to faces (and their relevant dogs LOL) will bring along Bailey my little fat CKC spaniel to meet the other pooches i've been reading about lately.
> 
> A mate of mine (although not yet a forum member) might be interested in coming as well with his family (wife, 2 kids and ANOTHER 2 x dogs:lol-061
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha - if we come we have 7 poodles!


----------



## ellieloy (Oct 9, 2011)

Noooooooooooo - just went to firm this up in the diary and it looks like I am booked in to stand a Christmas Fayre on the saturday in Derby


----------



## DTDog (Oct 19, 2011)

Any more news on this event as it seems to have gone quite?


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 20, 2011)

DTDog said:


> Any more news on this event as it seems to have gone quite?



Thats what i thought, there's another meet going on at ribbleshead i think??? if this dont come off i will go to that, xx


----------



## DTDog (Oct 20, 2011)

As this is planned for first week in December and the Ribbleshead thing is New Year, then its possible to do both!!

My concerns about this meet is that as we are planning to use a public carpark, and even though the council have been informed of our intentions, no-one seems to have got back to us and said we will be okay. We dont want another 'Dale Farm' on our hands with Jen handcuffing herself to the nearest lampost. :scared:




*Jen (Kimbowbill) clear your in box. I've tried to send you a PM and it says your Inbox is full !!*


----------



## Mothman (Oct 20, 2011)

Im coming for sure, "aint no moths around that time of year is there lol

Mothman,,


----------



## Bigpeetee (Oct 20, 2011)

An Update:

Been discussing with the National Park about the use of the car park in Betws y Coed.

In principle, they're happy but have contacted the local community council and Riverside campsite to make sure that they are not upset!!

Hopefully we'll hear soon.

 I have stated that we are all self contained and that we will take full responsibility for the removal of any waste/refuse from the site.

Basically, just parking up for the night.

He seemed OK about it and was glad that we had approached them first before arriving en masse!!

Now, we are relying on councils etc, so it may take a little longer...........................

Anyone who has read my post will know my feelings on bureaucracy etc.

Will keep you posted.

Just hoping my daughter doesn't go into labour a week early and upset my plans!.

Shall we all have name badges on and look like Geeks?

Will we have decided on the Logo for our badge??


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 20, 2011)

Mothman said:


> Im coming for sure, "aint no moths around that time of year is there lol
> 
> Mothman,,



no moths barry, but plenty o dog poo lol xx


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 20, 2011)

DTDog said:


> As this is planned for first week in December and the Ribbleshead thing is New Year, then its possible to do both!!
> 
> My concerns about this meet is that as we are planning to use a public carpark, and even though the council have been informed of our intentions, no-one seems to have got back to us and said we will be okay. We dont want another 'Dale Farm' on our hands with Jen handcuffing herself to the nearest lampost. :scared:
> 
> ...



R8 av cleaned mi box lol

yeah well i'm hopeing to do both really, you 2 up for both?, that will be nice, think chris and dave are going to ribbleshead xx


----------



## Haaamster (Oct 21, 2011)

If I have not buggered off skiing by then I would be up for this,have to admit I did give the car park attendant a bit of grief when he knocked my door last time I was parked there.
Will keep  schtum this time tho


----------



## Mothman (Oct 21, 2011)

I bet im first to either step into dog poo or put my fingers in it





no moths barry, but plenty o dog poo lol xx


----------



## the doctor (Oct 23, 2011)

If I can get a bit of annual leave this sounds a nice way to finally say hello to you all!:wave:


----------



## Croftland1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Any news back from the relevant authorities yet? I can't imagine anyone but the campsite having an issue with it, but why would we care what they think?

I assume we're still doing this, as the topic's gone awfully quiet.

If we stay on the car park all weekend we'll be pumping money into the pay and display meter during daytime. Anyone know what the all-day tariff is?


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 7, 2011)

Wolfie several people,myself included have had a knock on the door in the morning from the car park litter warden advising us that overnight sleeping is not allowed in the car park.
Seems a complaint was made about it and the council is trying to stop it but it has been pointed out to them the money Betwys will lose by doing this. I don't think they really have anything against us but just reacted to a complaint.shame really,nice place.


----------



## Croftland1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Haaamster said:


> Wolfie several people,myself included have had a knock on the door in the morning from the car park litter warden advising us that overnight sleeping is not allowed in the car park.
> Seems a complaint was made about it and the council is trying to stop it but it has been pointed out to them the money Betwys will lose by doing this. I don't think they really have anything against us but just reacted to a complaint.shame really,nice place.



Hopefully there'll be too many doors for him to bother knocking on them all. Besides if Bigpeetee's approach to the National Park Authority results in a green light, we will be there with permission on the weekend in question. The hope is that this meet then paves the way for us to recommence using the site for overnight parking without objections.


----------



## davyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm game (as a newbie) so look forward to hearing more


----------



## jms spanner (Nov 16, 2011)

Around that time, my wife and I will be touring around that area anyway, so we would very much like to tag along.....Is there any more information please?

Thank you,
Ron


----------



## Viktor (Nov 17, 2011)

The original dates for this event were from 26th November to 4th December (Saturday to Sunday 8 days).  I was intending to turn up on Monday the 28th November....how many days and when were our other members considering attending?  The impression is the meeting is now starting
in December which is towards the end of the period.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 17, 2011)

from the website   Ice skating will be available from 26 November with the main Christmas event held on Saturday 3 and Sunday 4 December, 2011

Home/Hafan - Nadolig Betws-y-Coed Christmas, Festive Fun in the Gateway to Snowdonia


----------



## Viktor (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Rebbyvid...I guess then it would make sense to attend during the end two days.  Unfortunately I'll be back home
by then...so not much point in going on the 26th then after all.


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone have the location where we are meeting/parking up?


----------



## Firefox (Nov 18, 2011)

Come down to Stonehenge if Betwys-y-coed doesn't happen (distance allowing etc). It's the same weekend 2/3/4 Dec. Campfire will be burning and drinks will be flowing!


----------



## solarman (Nov 18, 2011)

I,m in for the stonehenge meet up,
Solarman.


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 19, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Come down to Stonehenge if Betwys-y-coed doesn't happen (distance allowing etc). It's the same weekend 2/3/4 Dec. Campfire will be burning and drinks will be flowing!



I would love to Vern, but its an extra 100 miles each way for me, cant afford it, :sad:


----------



## jms spanner (Nov 21, 2011)

My wife andI I are serious about going to Betws and would be going on the Friday and stay through the 3rd and 4th Dec.......However we don't want to turn up and :-

A) Not know where we are to all meet. I have read the railway station is a possibility.

B) As we are relatively new to 'Wild Camping' we don't want to arrive, set up shop and then be told to move on by 'A Jacket'!! (as my wife fondly calls jobsworths!)

So has anyone anything concrete as to whether we will be welcomed by the above and indeed where?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## jms spanner (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry to harp on a bit, but has anyone any more info. as to whether we can or can't pitch up in the car park?

Is anyone else still up for this?

Cheers all,
Ron


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 23, 2011)

jms spanner said:


> Sorry to harp on a bit, but has anyone any more info. as to whether we can or can't pitch up in the car park?
> 
> Is anyone else still up for this?
> 
> ...



Hi JMS i'm getting the same response as you, lol, it seems to have gone very quite, i'm not willing to travel them miles to have nowhere to park up safely, i'm a solo camper (female) and dont fancy the idea of turning up and thes no one there in a strange place, 

Jen


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd like to know too please.


----------



## scotsy (Nov 24, 2011)

I've already given up on it :hammer:


----------



## Croftland1 (Nov 24, 2011)

It's still in my diary and Reddy and Greystrips are planning to come too. We could really do to know if the council gave us the thumbs up though.
Jim


----------



## Bigpeetee (Nov 26, 2011)

This is doing my head in!!

Difficulty in contacting the one man in the Park authority is the main issue, on leave for two weeks then in meetings, not returning my calls etc.

The last E.mail stated that if Riverside caravan park became full then the car park could be used as an overflow!

I then emailed to discuss further but I've hit a brick wall.  Will try again on Monday, but it's getting late I know.

On a positive note, I've been talking to the Chair of the community council who was totally opposed to wild camping, but now that she's seen what they are and what they need (plus the fact that my daughter & friend gave them a fund raising concert) she is slowly seeing the benefits of allowing wild camping or even shock considering Aire type facilities.

Lots of pictures of Aires, Stellplatz etc.

I'm even thinking of trying to become a councilor!

Obviously in the case of Betws, Riverside have created a fuss so that the Park Authority have changed their mind re Wild Camping. Effectively bowing down to commercial pressure, by someone that feels that because they have taken the decision to provide a commercial enterprise, everyone MUST be forced to use it, even if they don't need it.

In conversation with County and Community councilors, initially they took this view. When on a site visit, I pointed to some picnic benches opposite a cafe, "So I suppose that you will take away those as there is a commercial venture that offers all the facilities that people use a picnic bench"

Slowly the penny is dropping.

I need lots of people stating that they will boycott Betws y Coed as a result of the Park Authority banning Wild Camping as a result of Commercial Pressure.

I know it takes time, but it's only when people are shown that it will hurt their economy, will internal pressure be brought from within the community.

If you can write, please be as frank as possible explaining what money you did spend and why you cannot spend in Betws any longer as a result of this ban on the Car Park.

I URGE that it is kept a concise as possible without rants as this will not help our cause.

If I don't get your help, then perhaps there isn't actually the need to try and change peoples restricted view on what we claim is something we enjoy ie. WILD CAMPING

Mail me at: peter@starsound.org.uk


----------



## Deleted member 3957 (Nov 27, 2011)

I went to Betws in August and stayed in the railway car park - another van there.

Went to the pub spent 25 quid on alcohol and similar on food. Oh and *FORTY* quid on a pertex RAB top from a shop.

Can't make this as working but gutted as it is a lovely place.

LIDDERS


----------



## Basil (Nov 27, 2011)

I used to go there two or three times per year and I always ate in the pub and had a few drinks....
I have purchased various items from the outdoor shops and fuel from the garage, even fish & chips at lunchtime... I no longer go there as we are no longer welcome....
Knocked up in the morning by the warden, even after I had got up and paid again at 0600hrs....
Not motorhome friendly and I tell everybody....

A few miles down the road is Llanwryst, much better....


----------



## tigerone (Nov 28, 2011)

*betws y coed parking*

hi, took a walk around the car park at betws y coed last weekend, no  signs saying no overnight parking.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Nov 28, 2011)

An answer from the Snowdonia Parks Authority:

"Dear Peter
I'm sorry that your group is unhappy about the situation, but the offer we made is the best we could.
Our site is only designated as a car park and as such we cannot actively offer it in competition to official caravan sites.
If the discussion you propose concerns accommodating overnight stays by motor homes on our car park, then I'm afraid that there is little point in meeting up.
We would need planning permission to change the use of the site, and we are unwilling to do this.
Regards
Peter Trumper."

I don't agree, and am persuading local councillors etc.

Sorry to say, but it looks like the meet in the car park is off, Riverside have offered free camping for the first ten bookings and reduced cost after that.

BUT as they're the ones who started it all.............................


----------



## Bigpeetee (Nov 28, 2011)

PS, there are a few POI's in close vicinity if anyone feels like going, OR if enough rabble turned out, the Warden would probably Sh*t himself!!


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 28, 2011)

Bigpeetee said:


> An answer from the Snowdonia Parks Authority:
> 
> "Dear Peter
> I'm sorry that your group is unhappy about the situation, but the offer we made is the best we could.
> ...



I'm sorry but, is that the guys name? Peter Trumper? that cant be right can it?

Jen


----------



## cooljules (Nov 29, 2011)

well it was too far for me anyway, but if i lived close, i would have contacted the local boozer, chippy and shops saying how a fair amount of people were willing to spend a few quid but not welcome, so will go somewhere else and give their money to those that make WC's feel welcome.  a local rag might have been interested too, as this time of year, i doubt the expensive camp sites would be open/or at at least busy, so local shops would be very quiet.

it seemed a fair few off here wanted to go.

anyway it seems were welcome in the yorkshire meet up, who that great guy called cooljules started a thread, and im looking forward to that!!!


----------



## cooljules (Nov 29, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> I'm sorry but, is that the guys name? Peter Trumper? that cant be right can it?
> 
> Jen



the way the people have been treated does stink............


----------



## Neckender (Nov 29, 2011)

Originally Posted by *kimbowbill* 

 
I'm sorry but, is that the guys name? Peter Trumper? that cant be right can it?

Jen



the way the people have been treated does stink............ 



Sounds like an old Fart to me.

John.


----------



## Mothman (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm still going for the weekend taking the kids to see santa, poor lonely Mothman & co,


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for trying Bigpeetee.

As it turned out, we had a top weekend in the Lakes instead. We had a great walk in the fells, but in addition we bought £100 worth of diesel to fill the van, a bar meal and drinks in a lovely Lakeland pub and then finished our Christmas shopping with bags of stuff from the outdoor equipment shops.

It seems Betws-y-Coed may have missed out as a result of our last minute relocating, Nevermind eh?


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 4, 2011)

Gutted it fell apart, but I'm still trying, got somewhere with local councillor and community chairwoman.

Believe event was great success, it ended up I couldn't go as daughter who is due on the 8th started having pains......false alarm!!

Cash machine in Betws ran out on Saturday!!


----------



## Firefox (Dec 5, 2011)

Planning permission indeed! They don't need planning permission for a one night special event. Not only is the guy a fool, he is also an incompetent one.

You can tell the councillors at Btwsy, I'm going to boycott their area and encourage anyone I know not to give it any tourist revenue until they start having competent people looking after the facilities. 

There's only so much tourist revenue to go round and I sincerely hope theirs drops off in favour of more progressive places until they sort their act out.


----------



## Mothman (Dec 5, 2011)

Well we went we saw and we thought what a F***ING whole heap of unorganised crap this event is a very poor layout hardley any lighting at night in the muddy field,,a massive 3 lonly fair rideds for the youths "oh all the fun of the 3 ride fair""" we was told by a local that the locals had protested about the size of fair and the stalls as they would loose trade to there shops so the stalls where kept to 2,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, crazy way of thinking to me, surely more stalls bigger fair would bring in more revenue hey!!!!!
so to sum it up 1 ice skating rink, 1 stall selling what looked like ROLLED UP HAY DIPPED IN RUNNY HORSEPOO Sold to us English as a local  delicacy Mmmmmmm i love Poo on a twig:scared:OH also rotton hobknobs type things on a stick dipped in what smelt like P155 & Vinigar also flat uncooked dough with squashed blue bottles pressed into them Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm delicious delights untold,,,,,,, this being the local food stall,,,, 3 fair rides WOW 3 i hear you cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & the cappy fireworks display,, it looked like someone had sellotaped 5 sparkelers to a cheep home rocket then paid the locals to say AWWWWWWWWWWWW "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Twice then they went home,,,,,,, 

What a pile of massive welsh sheep POO POO INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never never again well done to all that stayed away, you missed not a thing my friends,
Thanks Betws y coed for wasting my time money and effort to get to your amazing show of Crap:sad::sad::sad::sad:

Mothman,,


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 5, 2011)

Not too good then !!!!


----------



## Mothman (Dec 5, 2011)

Understatement big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i now in evan less of a christmas spirt,

Bah Bumhug!!!!!


Canalsman said:


> Not too good then !!!!


----------



## Firefox (Dec 5, 2011)

Never mind, we had a nice wood fire at Stonehenge and we patronised the local stores in Amsbury.

No idiot officers telling us we need "planning permission" to park overnight were to be be seen :lol-053:


----------



## Mothman (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol Thats it Rub it in:sad: I should of could come with you guys:drive:



Firefox said:


> Never mind, we had a nice wood fire at Stonehenge and we patronised the local stores in Amsbury.
> 
> No idiot officers telling us we need "planning permission" to park overnight were to be be seen :lol-053:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 5, 2011)

Aren't the druids that claim Stonehenge, the same ones who are seen around the stone circles in Wales??

We're still building circles come to think, one day in the future, someone will come along and think, "Now why would anyone build a circle of stones" 

I must be from the future because I don't know why.

Is Stonehenge, Avebury etc just a focal point for folks to meet, or do any our our contributors know more??

PS, there's a stone circle in Betws y Coed, so Mothman, you were nearly spiritually connected to Firefox or is the spiritual connection Vodka??


----------



## Firefox (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the druids are all things to all men. It's a pretty loose grouping encompassing all things pagan and alternative eg crystal healing.

The one's I have met are pretty friendly though and welcoming to wild campers or others who want to enjoy the great outdoors and the natural world, you don't have to be a pagan.

Stonehenge happens to have the tracks nearby which are frequented by wild campers, some new age travellers and Druids alike. Avebury likewise has the ridgeway, though we haven't tried that yet. Like Stonehenge, there's no wilding at the actual stones themselves, it is at byways nearby.


----------



## Neckender (Dec 5, 2011)

Mothman said:


> Well we went we saw and we thought what a F***ING whole heap of unorganised crap this event is a very poor layout hardley any lighting at night in the muddy field,,a massive 3 lonly fair rideds for the youths "oh all the fun of the 3 ride fair""" we was told by a local that the locals had protested about the size of fair and the stalls as they would loose trade to there shops so the stalls where kept to 2,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, crazy way of thinking to me, surely more stalls bigger fair would bring in more revenue hey!!!!!
> so to sum it up 1 ice skating rink, 1 stall selling what looked like ROLLED UP HAY DIPPED IN RUNNY HORSEPOO Sold to us English as a local  delicacy Mmmmmmm i love Poo on a twig:scared:OH also rotton hobknobs type things on a stick dipped in what smelt like P155 & Vinigar also flat uncooked dough with squashed blue bottles pressed into them Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm delicious delights untold,,,,,,, this being the local food stall,,,, 3 fair rides WOW 3 i hear you cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & the cappy fireworks display,, it looked like someone had sellotaped 5 sparkelers to a cheep home rocket then paid the locals to say AWWWWWWWWWWWW "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Twice then they went home,,,,,,,
> 
> What a pile of massive welsh sheep POO POO INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never never again well done to all that stayed away, you missed not a thing my friends,
> ...




 Reading your account of this I'v never laughed so much:lol-049:c:.

John.


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 5, 2011)

Mothman said:


> Well we went we saw and we thought what a F***ING whole heap of unorganised crap this event is a very poor layout hardley any lighting at night in the muddy field,,a massive 3 lonly fair rideds for the youths "oh all the fun of the 3 ride fair""" we was told by a local that the locals had protested about the size of fair and the stalls as they would loose trade to there shops so the stalls where kept to 2,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, crazy way of thinking to me, surely more stalls bigger fair would bring in more revenue hey!!!!!
> so to sum it up 1 ice skating rink, 1 stall selling what looked like ROLLED UP HAY DIPPED IN RUNNY HORSEPOO Sold to us English as a local  delicacy Mmmmmmm i love Poo on a twig:scared:OH also rotton hobknobs type things on a stick dipped in what smelt like P155 & Vinigar also flat uncooked dough with squashed blue bottles pressed into them Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm delicious delights untold,,,,,,, this being the local food stall,,,, 3 fair rides WOW 3 i hear you cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & the cappy fireworks display,, it looked like someone had sellotaped 5 sparkelers to a cheep home rocket then paid the locals to say AWWWWWWWWWWWW "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Twice then they went home,,,,,,,
> 
> What a pile of massive welsh sheep POO POO INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never never again well done to all that stayed away, you missed not a thing my friends,
> ...




I'm only laughing at your explaination Barry, your so funny, but........... really sorry for your family especially the kids, its crap innit when you make the effort, so glad i  didnt waste my money, more to spend in the Staion Inn at Ribbleshead for me, it'll be 2 glasses of coke instead of one, lol xx


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 5, 2011)

Terrible thing coke addiction


----------



## Mothman (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi ya Jen yeah glad you never wasted your money it was a right wet Squib,,, bloody CAC on a stick and massed up blue bottle delicacy indeed BAH BLOODY BUMHUG i tells ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mothman,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## n brown (Dec 6, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> Terrible thing coke addiction



2 glasses of coke! must have nostrils like the mersey tunnel!


----------



## Firefox (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel sorry for Bigpeetee. He's invested time in an initiative which would help members and  bring business to the festival, only to be met by an official who doesn't seem to have a clue about legislation or any sense of how to promote tourism. 

Don't lose heart, keep on chipping away at these people. It's a numbers game. They could have had 15-20+ motorhomes who would not have come otherwise, so the argument about existing campsites is irrelevant. That's a spend at the festival of anywhere from £700 to £1000+ they missed out on. They need to bring in the business from all sources to make their event work for the local economy.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 7, 2011)

All it's done is make me more grumpy than ever where officialdom is concerned.

Fight the good fight............

Meeting with local councillor in Jan, got all you comments re Betws missing out on tourism, anymore direct and considered comments welcome.


----------



## donkey too (Dec 7, 2011)

So when is the next Betws meet?


----------



## steco1958 (Dec 15, 2011)

donkey too said:


> So when is the next Betws meet?



I was considering going there between Christmas and New Year ??

Not sure if anyone else is


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Dec 15, 2011)

hi all
i went through there yesterday and there did'nt seem to be anything there!!! i could'nt see the "ice ring" or any amusements, in fact nothing much at all!!!!! unless i was going to fast to see, hahahahaa

Merry Christmas Everyone

tranivanman


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 15, 2011)

Event been and gone!!!!!


----------



## Mothman (Dec 15, 2011)

Passed through (Quickly,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i might add the other day nothing going on there at all,,,,,,,, just the normal shops open for hiking walking Ect ect


----------

